# 18.5 intek help



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

I have a troy built 42" mower I just picked up used. It would not start when I got it so I did the normal new air filter (filthy) plug (was gas fouled) and oil change ( oil was overfull and smelled like gas. after all this the mower starts but runs bad and smokes even worse. Any Ideas:upset:


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

Update: I have pulled the Carb and it seems clean I am soaking it now just in case


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Since the oil was over full and smelled like gas probably a bad needle/seat.
Since you got apart, suggest you get a rebuild kit for it.

What color was the smoke, black or grey?

BG


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

The smoke was grey


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That is oil smoke, bad..

What weight oil did you use? 

Also clean the crank case breather.

BG


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

I used 30 weight oil how do you clean the crank case breather?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

I would take it off and spray with carb cleaner or soak it in carb cleaner.

BG


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

that means I have to remove the flywheel right? The engine seems to have good compression and the smoke started to clear after it ran I am thinking maybe it just needed to be blown out. The first time I started it and it ran for more than 30sec I got a puddle of black liquid comming from the muffler. After my first round of repairs it stopped


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

*Intek up in smoke*

I posted on this mower yesterday and have better info today so here it is. This is an 18.5hp briggs I got it and it would start run for 2-3 seconds smoke like crazy and then stall. The oil was overfull and smelled like fuel, air filter clogged, and the plug had a mountain of black on it. I changed the plug, oil 30wt, and filter. Now it runs but still smokes (white) like crazy and smells like burnt oil, I adjusted the valves and did a compression test guage shows about 90psi and it holds any ideas. Possible rings????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I merged your new thread to here, please don't start a new topic on the
problem.

Did you clean the breather? It should not need to remove the flywheel.

I can't tell you exactly where it is since I don't know the model number of your engine.

BG


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

I did not clean the breather yet the model # is 31P777-0293E1 thanks for all the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Go here

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...e/docsearch.aspx?enginelookfor=31P777-0293-01

Scroll down to E1 engine and check on Parts manual. Page #2, look for part
Number 584. That is the breather valve. It will be close to the carb.

That is the best I can do.

BG


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

Thanks again BG I will try to clean the breather tonight I'll let you know tomarow what happens


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

After putting in a new inlet needle run it before removing the breather, when overfilled with oil the muffler gets full of oil, let it run 5-10 minutes, the smoke should go way if it's oil in the muffler.


----------



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

Found the problem last night after checking the breather I pulled the head. A blown head gasket was the issue, the gasket blew between the cylinder and the pushrod enclosure. Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------

